# Help?!



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Not a piranha, its my Paraya, i dono wats on him, or is it normal?



















looks like Ich but looks too BIIG to be ich....wat could it be? ive been hitting him with Quick cure (melachite Green) and Prima + mela + salt), started treatment yesterday

anyone know wat this thing is?...its the white spots all over his body.

by the way, his breathing is normal, he isnt flashing or anything, so i dono wth it could be....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn bro-That loks like the worse case of ick that I have ever seen(If thats what it even is).I will have to go and see if i can search something out-I'll be back in a couple mins!!!!









I do not know what to suggest-I would wait it out for either boonte(sp) or jerry on this one-This might be an issue for formaline though-If you have no good results-Once again my suggestion would be to wait on one of them to answer or someone with more knowledge than me on this issue-Even Tink might beable to help you out here-Hell i dont know sorry guy!!!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ok now i find a fckn parasite on its fin....wtf

and is this ich (the white spots on his body, or is it some fungus?

how do i get rid of the damn parasite and the white sh*t on him?

heres a pic




























I talked to Jiggy he said the White blotches Might be Fungus

any idea?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

bbbbbbbbummpp


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeesh.. I wish I could help you! The only thing I can say is that it looks like ich..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the white spots look like ich to me

i dont know what the hell that thing in the

red circle is though

*heres what i know about ich*

and id be pretty cautious with medicating the tank

i hear these guys are pretty sensitive already and

what may seem like the right amount might be

to much


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Salt treatment (1 teaspoon per tank gallon) while raising tank temp (over 86º) will kill most parasites in a week or two... good luck on your fish







!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

1 teaspoon per tank gallon? or 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons?

wouldnt 1teaspoon per tank gallon be toooo much?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Thats definetly ich. Im failry certain that payara are more sensitive to meds than piranhas. I would go ahead and raise the tank temp to @ 85 (slowly) and make sure you have good water areation. Personally id add 1 tablespoon per 10gallons of water.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

he's in a 10 gallon, and i just did 1 teaspoon per gallon.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

yes as eveyrone alredya stated.

id clean that filter cover thingy, all that decaying sh*t isnt helping

as for the parasite im pretty sure thats fish lice or something.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanx to all who have posted, and expecially Hannibal, i did wat u said, add 1 teaspoon per gallon (i have him in a 10 gallon tank so i added 10 teaspoons of salt, mix it in a cup of tank water) and the temp is set to 88degrees, i looked at him today and his dorsal fin has NO white blotches and the tail fin has less as well, and over all on the body he has less of the white blotches, so i think its working really fast! cool!, the huge parasite on his fin is still there tho, i will have to take him off Physically with tweezers after the payara is done with the ich\fungus ailment.

But over all, he's getting alot better!!!! in just one day! and it looks like he shat out a huge Parasite too, im not sure wth it is on the bottom of the tank, i did a gravel vac on his tank and removed every piece of Debri on the bottom of the tank, and the last time i fed him was a few days ago, so i dont know what is on the bottom rite now, but its pretty big, cant be his sh*t lol... I say he shat out a parasite cause i treated him with Prazipro yesterday morning or the nite before.

well anyway, thanx alot, ill post tomorrow on his condition.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You need to add the 1 teaspoon of salt per gallon of water for 3 straight days Vik, giving you a salinity level of 0.3%. Keep salt in tank for 2 weeks before removing with water changes.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Gracias my friend, i will do that, i was waiting for you to chime in.

Thanx Jerry.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Anytime. The ich should be gone in 1 week but it is best to wait 2 weeks to avoid a re-occurrence.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Anytime. The ich should be gone in 1 week but it is best to wait 2 weeks to avoid a re-occurrence.


amazingly, jerry, it looks like its almost ALL gone already....but ill keep treating him, for his "three" day treatment.

Ill post new pics of him under the light for a bit.

ill do it tomorrow mornin


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

congratulations dawgz i cant wait to see pics of the imporvement. this is just to show that p-fury members are the best to talk to!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> Anytime. The ich should be gone in 1 week but it is best to wait 2 weeks to avoid a re-occurrence.


amazingly, jerry, it looks like its almost ALL gone already....but ill keep treating him, for his "three" day treatment.

Ill post new pics of him under the light for a bit.

ill do it tomorrow mornin [/quote]

Glad to hear







After the 3 days of dosing the salt just let the tank sit for 2 weeks before doing water changes to remove the salt and gradually bring the temp back to normal. Now is the critical time when it seems things are all gone, but in reality the ich are just falling off into your tank to multiply again. After the 2 weeks is up your problem will be fixed. And most importantly without toxic meds.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

iite sounds good, but im gonna go ahead and just syphon out the crap he has on the side, just a bit of crap, since i fed him a few days ago cause he hadnt been feed for a while.

for two weeks no water change, so should i not feed him for 2 weeks? or feed him litely or somthing?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Feed him lightly. (no live foods) Watch your pH. If you do remove any water just go through your regular water change but you will need to replace the amount of salt you removed.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Jerry, Here are new pics of him, all the ich is gone but now theres somthing on the side of his body, it looks as if his skin\scales are comming off, the white patches u see in the pics...any ideas?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Glad to hear everything is turning out for the better Dawgz!!!!!It would be a shame to lose something like that!!!!!!Keep us updated on his condition!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO you should test your water ammonia and pH...







!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn dawgz-This is starting to sound like the same thing that was wrong with my tank-I ended up treating for just about n e and everything


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If your pH is stable we can rule out acid burn ? Please post pH of when your tank started and as it is now. As mentioned make sure ammonia is not present and that your filter is functioning properly.

To me it appears to be a secondary bacterial infection brought on from the stress and "ich" parasite infestation. I know you are almost done with the 2 weeks. It is important to go through this b4 attacking this. Once you are done with the 2 weeks period, bring down the temp slowly to a more comfortable level of around 78 degrees and do daily 25% water changes.

If your nitrates are very high you may want to do a 25% water change daily but please replace the amount of salt that is removed up to your 2 week period is done. btw, while i am talking about salt is it possible you sprinkled some salt on the fish by accident causing a burn ???

You want to do some daily 25% water changes to remove the salt after your 2 weeks is up prior to adding an antibiotic for the infection. That is if indeed you can rule out "acid burn", "ammonia burn", or "salt burn". In these cases usually excellent water conditions and healthy diet is all that is needed to overcome. I spaced out the paragraphs to unclutter my response.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

it could be some kind of acid burn, i checked the parameters and nitrite and ammonia were not 0....i dont know why, the filter and tank were established


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

damn, i woke up today and saw that the fish is hardly able to keep itself in its swimming position and is getting knocked everywhere in the tank slowly, im afraid he will pass soon. Its as if he's too weak to do anything, he get sucked into the intake and then he frees himself by kicking a bit.


----------

